
Strscpy() and the hazards of improved interfaces - vezzy-fnord
https://lwn.net/Articles/659214/
======
devnonymous
While I understand Linus's position, it would be a pity if all the update-to-
new-api patches are refused for this reason because these are precisely the
kind of jobs that potential new contributors would gravitate towards.

